# Day 48....



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well Lucy is now on day 48..... this is her tummy!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Peppa on day 45 .... and this is her tummy!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

You have two bitches pregnant?!?!

My Lord, you must have the patience of a saint lol.

Beautiful pictures


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i could have a really quiet life if i wanted but its not the route for me! Love the noise & the madness!
but yes I have 2 pregnant bitches 
thank you for your compliment regarding the photos


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely podgy Tumms!!!! Good luck, do you know how many you are expecting?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Totti,glad all is going well.Youre gonna have your hands full lol!! the girls are looking great,good luck with it all,will be keeping an eye out for news! xxx


----------



## tes (Mar 1, 2010)

hiya, kateys on day 57 now so not long to go!.. cant wait xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

ooo not long now then!! 

cant wait for updates!! xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Lovely podgy Tumms!!!! Good luck, do you know how many you are expecting?


they have both had 2 scans - and both times with lucy they have seen 4 but he said due to the size of her there could well be more, and with peppa she had to have a rescan as the first vet said theat she was pregnant but wanted to get a rough idea of how many and she said definatley 3 maybe more :thumbup:

im just glad everything ok with them both!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

they are both at the vets tomorrow morning for another weigh in & some panacur 

the vet said that he'd like to see them for a check over anyhow


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats Nice to see a Rottweiler here. My Rottweiler is 43 days today. She didnt have a big stomach, so we had to take her for scanning. Keep me updated on her progress. Im attaching my girl on day 40.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> i could have a really quiet life if i wanted but its not the route for me! Love the noise & the madness!
> but yes I have 2 pregnant bitches
> thank you for your compliment regarding the photos


And below is what you said back in July when you were asked why you had mated two bitches at a time when responsible, caring breeders are cutting down on their breeding plans. Which one is true? 

"both dogs do not live with each other any longer one lives with my sister as it is her dog

I'm not asking for everyone to agree with me..... I am just updating the people I did speak to the last time lucy was in whelp."


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 2 seperate pictures of the bitches ( so i have 2 pregnant bitches)
ONE of which is my sisters - peppa with the tail - Lucy is my dog. But in my post I have 2 pregnant bitches


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

had really strong heart beat last night sounded wonderful!! 
i will see if i can upload it !!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> had really strong heart beat last night sounded wonderful!!
> i will see if i can upload it !!


Wow I cant wait to do that! Yeah load it up!! I cant wait untill you can see them move:thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, wot a handful.
cant wait to see them when they get here.
michelle xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well..... LUCY DAY 52!! 

i've been trying to upload the heartbeat from my phone to my comp but it wont let me 

a few pictures of Lu.... she looks huge!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

mor pics of Lu


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

PEPPA .... Day 49

some pictures of her tum tum!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless them, Peppa looks quite pleased with her whelping box Good luck


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

shes never out of it!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

started to take temperature today from Lucy - 

Today at 7.30AM = 37.3


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

DAY 53

TEMPS - 
7.30AM = 37.3
5.30PM = 38.0
10.30PM = 37.3

DAY 54 = Lucy is walking around like a huge balloon, feeling very very sorry for herself, her stomach looks like it will explode at any point, it looks like she has been taken over by aliens - you can see balls moving around now - and you can hear very strong loud heartbeats now on the monitor!!


TEMPS - 

7.30AM = 37.3 

to be continued......


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo how exciting!! Good luck to you!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you x


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

TEMPS CONTINUED FROM DAY 54...
5.30PM = 37.3
10.30PM = 36.9
11.30PM = 36.3 

DAY 55 

7.30 AM = 36.9

Shes been sleeping all night & never moved - can anyone explain what this drop is - as surley its too early for her to go yet????


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi totti,hopefully those in the know will be along shortly,but thats certainly a drop!
Did you get the dates correct?
Good luck when she goes xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

yea its day 55 from first mating! 

is this going to be too ealy


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She may have only just been on time for first mating, meaning she could be up to 4 days after ovulation when she was mating, making today day 59


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Was hoping others would have advised you by now,I have no experience of whelping at all lol.
I have read pregnancies can last from as little as 54days and as long as 72days the average being 62/63.
Is she showing any signs of being unwell? may be a good idea to phone your vet for advise and just keep a close eye on her.
Sorry im no help,am sure others will be along soon xxxx
Tanya is here now,she will help xxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vet just told me she is fine - she did say to keep a close eye on her she said they would not need to see her unless she is pushing for an hour with no sign of a puppy - which is not happening 

i've had no digging, panting etc - just the temp drop 

i have just done temp at 9.30 = 37.2 
so its risen a little - she has not eaten breakfast - just walked away from it - and shes just sleeping


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like puppies today then!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

:eek6: serious? Do you not think she could be too early?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

If things do happen today I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Unless you know when she ovulated she could be on day 59 today. Eggs can be fertilised up to 4 days after ovulation. "Day 1" is not the day of first mating, but day of ovulation


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

right, well i have everything ready - so its just a waiting game now!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't PM you... was going to send my number, just incase


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooo! Well. . .

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread today in between cleaning the house!! lol

Anyone know of a full length birth on You Tube I'd love to watch it all the way through.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sharpeilover said:


> Ooo! Well. . .
> 
> I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread today in between cleaning the house!! lol
> 
> Anyone know of a full length birth on You Tube I'd love to watch it all the way through.


Just wondering why on your website, you are advertising that puppies will be eye tacked if necessary? No dog should ever need its eyes tacking.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks tanya i've just changed some settings on my profile

well - shes still just sleepin - ive offered her just dry food but not touched it - i'll just wait and see what happens and keep an eye on her temperature


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just wondering why on your website, you are advertising that puppies will be eye tacked if necessary? No dog should ever need its eyes tacking.


Your dead right Tanya, NO SHAR PEI should ever need it's eye's tacked but if a puppy is born that requires it's eye's tacking I would not leave the new potential owner to pay the £20.00 to tack the poor pups eyes.

Even if the last 3 gen's did not need eyes tacking you can always get the one pup that needs their eye's tacked!

If a bitch or dog repeatadly gives pups with bad eyes it would be removed from my breeding programme.

I hope that puts your mind at ease Tanya.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sharpeilover said:


> Your dead right Tanya, NO SHAR PEI should ever need it's eye's tacked but if a puppy is born that requires it's eye's tacking I would not leave the new potential owner to pay the £20.00 to tack the poor pups eyes.
> 
> Even if the last 3 gen's did not need eyes tacking you can always get the one pup that needs their eye's tacked!
> 
> ...


Thanks it has... for a second there I thought you were breeding from dogs that had, had their eyes tacked lol.... phew.... I thought I were having to give you a piece of my mind lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

right guys ......

Latest temp 

11.45 = 36.2 (lowest yet)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

top-totty-rotti said:


> right guys ......
> 
> Latest temp
> 
> 11.45 = 36.2 (lowest yet)


I think thats the drop am i right tanya?, its looking like it will not be long


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

she's had a few lows which i put earlier in the thread but to me this is the lowest she has been - just hope there going to be ok - i'd have liked to have kept them cooking for a few days longer -

she has the "season" smell - if you know what i mean??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

What day is she on now?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

55 from first mating


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would take her temp evrry hour if she will let you


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

shes sleeping alot - she dont enjoy her temp been taken so i'll try but not sure if she will let me


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you and Lucy good luck. What is lucy doing? is she showing any other signs apart from her temp dropping? I have my fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

she's not eaten this morning , she usually lays next to her breakfast until its all gone - but this morning she got up and walked away from it - offered her dry food and shes refused that too - she's just sleeping thats it really sleep sleep and more sleep!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quite text book so far.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

do you think that she will go tonight? 

just a little nervous about the dates etc


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry about the dates unless you know what dates she ovulated... Very inaccurate way of counting using the mating as day 1. I suspect she'll go tonight/ early morning.

Counting from mating for any dog is inaccurate. Sperm can live for a week, so technically she could have been mated from 5 days before ovulation, up until 4 days after ovulation and still conceive, so potentially you could be up to 9 days inaccurate (hence the upper window of 63+9= 72 days) or the lower limit 56-4=52 days.

Anything born 56 days- 63 days post ovulation should be viable, assuming no other complications, so counting from mating rather than ovulation, anything born between 52 and 72 days is considered viable (unless other complications).

Hence the reason I find Progesterone testing so important.... it narrows down the window of possibility from 20 (if using from mating) to 7 days (if you know when she ovulated).


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you Tanya for taking the time to reply & explain that to me, 

I have seen the advice you have given to others and .. 
You truly are a god send! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just believe in calling a spade a spade lol... not one for sugar coating things


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you are worried about the whelping I am offering to come up and help you


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well i think you are great!! 

I'm going to give my vet a ring at 4.30 and advise of new temp readings - as thats what she had asked me to do later - 

the girls are staying at my mums tonight - both me & my parnter are going to be there all the time & my sister and her partner are on standby! 

I have everything ready and waiting so now its just the waiting game -

still sleeping though!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> If you are worried about the whelping I am offering to come up and help you


i think we should be ok, I have saved your number in my phone though - and thank you very much for the offer


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vet says all is well .....

temp was...

11.45AM = 36.2
4.00PM = 37.1
 should it go up and down like this?

she's still not eaten & she's following me where ever i go including the toilet!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yea, it goes up just before labour


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

she just been diggin a little! 

Time to get my tea i think!!  

ill keep updates coming! 

going to do temp again in a min xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo so excited for you. Cant wait for the next update!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

temp = 37.6 so gone high now this is highest its been since i started taking it


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

list of temps 

day 53 

7.30 = 37.3
5.30 = 38.0
10.30 = 37.3

day 54 

7.30 = 37.3
5.30 = 37.3
10.30= 36.9
11.30 = 36.3

day 55 (today)

7.30= 36.9
9.30= 37.2
11.45 = 36.2
4.00= 37.1
5.00= 37.6


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh how frustrated you must be feeling. 

How is she doing in herself?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

shes fine - she just stole a slice of pizza!! and had a drink now shes back to sleep!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

6.30pm = 37.4


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

more temps =

7.30pm = 36.5
9.00pm= 36.9
11.00pm=37.9

starting panting slowly at 10.05pm got a little heavier, kept looking across the room - but all that stopped - so beginning to think she was just too warm!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww bless her, who needs the soaps we got all the drama we need right here lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well....

nothing through the night - she has just jumped off my daughters bed and left a pool there - it smelt like very week wee - so maybe waters???

her temp at 
7.30am = 37.6


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah they like to keep you guessing, its more likely to be wee I would think, Keep us posted looks like it could be an exciting day on pf


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

temp 

9.30am = 37.3
12.00pm = 37.6

spoke to vet this morning and he said that it sounds like her waters could have gone and that everything seems ok with her temps fluctuating - told me if im woorried i can take her in but im not worried as such just thought with the drop she had yesterday that something would have happened

shes had more stringy discharge today though - but still sleeping


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

oo fingers crossed for pups today for you.xxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

new temp
2.00pm= 36.4


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh come on Iwant some puppies! Stop stalling and being a drama queen miss!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed again lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

temp = 4.30pm = 37.4! 

so its gone back up!!! 

just had a bit more discharge and been licking a bit but nothing i'd take note of it i wasn't watching her every move!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm thinking perhaps early hours tomorrow morning, am watching this thread so keep us updated!  And have the camera ready


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

5.30pm= 36.4  why is it going up and down so drastic??


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

How is she? Panting, pacing, sleeping, digging?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

sleeping - same as yesterday - just sleep sleep sleep!! 

she's not eaten now for second day apart from a slice of pizza that she stole yesterday - not been interested in her food at all


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe yesterdays was a bit of a false start, but 36.4 should indicate the start I would think. Is she digging at at all? I would say something may start in the next few hours Is she showing any other signs?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

just done it now
7.30pm= 37.4!!! 

so its gone up again!! 

shes following me and sleeping thats about it really!! shes not eaten still but no digging as yet


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am sure that it can only drop for a few hours and then go up again, just keep a close eye on her, don't let her out of your site. Some dogs don't show any signs of labour so just keep an eye out. On the other hand she may just enjoy keeping you dangling lol.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

right just done temp again - 

9.00pm = 36.2! 

but i bet next time if shes been anything like the rest of the day shel'l be back up again!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats a definate drop alright, early hours I reckon. (quite good at guessing wrong though lol)


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

trying to upload pics but not gettin much joy


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

few pics


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

finally got them to upload - she seems to be hanging more


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

cant upload properly!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

temp 
10.00pm =36.4


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

thats big old belly shes got there! hopefully not long now. my girl didnt really show any signs until her water broke. x


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

her temps been down for quite a while now i would def say you'll have puppys by morning. xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well guys ..............

temp

11.00pm = 36.8

still no other signs, she's looked at her behind a few times but nothing else


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

What day is she on today?

My Rottie is on day 50 today. But her stomach is not that big like yours.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hiya penn

after midnight she will be on day 57 - her tummy is massive!! 

just done temp for last time tonight as she is getting a little annoyed with me touching her all the time - 

12.00am = 37.6  so its gone high again!! 

no real change as such in her just yet - she went out for a wee, came in went out for a poo - came in and ..... wait for it................................

went back to SLEEP!!! 

am goin to turn computer off for a while now and see what tonight brings (if anything) 

will update again tomorrow xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

quick question.....

if nothing changes tonight do you think a trip to the vets would be wise in the morning to see if her cervix is opening or not? 

she has been getting temps in the 36 area on and off now since thursday night???


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well still no puppies!!! 

i have been watching her every move & still nothing

temp- 8am = 37.8 (highest yet since having a drop)

but nothing has changed yet - i am going to ring the vets at 10.30 when they open and see if they can check her over, seen as these drops have been going on for a while now i dont want her cervix opening and nothing else happening - with the risk of infection :frown:

really thought they'd be here by now 

shes getting sick of me doing her temp so going to try to keep doing it- if she will let me!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

It might be worth it.

That is one heck of a belly on her. Do you know how many she's having?

Theres so many litters due I cant remember who's having what and how many lol. I really must write it down.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

I cant believe how big her belly is! she just wobbles around!!

I had her scanned & the vet just said it was multiple but she was moving around alot so he couldn't get a head count - I saw about 4 blobs on the scan but she is very much huge!!

yea definately going to get her checked over because i dont want her getting infection if her cervix is opening!

im shattered from watching her every move & she just gives me a dirty look everytime she sees me!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol Bella is actually very chilled at the mo.

I havent got to the point of big temp drops then it going back up yet. Fingers crossed something starts happening soon.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck let us know hoe you get on


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

right.....

i've been to the vets! - he gave her an internal examination and said her cervix is soft and just starting to open. He wants to give her chance to start on her own but because of her temps dropping since thursday night on and off if nothing has happened by monday night i have to take her in and they will give her a steriod which will kick start things

he said to keep doing her temp- as long as she is comfortable with me doing it 

so looks like waiting......


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Totti,aww was hoping to read news of pups today!!
Its good you had the vet check her,that way you can relax a little and wait patiently.Hopefully by tomorrow she will have had her babies.Get some rest while you can.xxxxxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww let's hope she can go on her own


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Hi Totti,aww was hoping to read news of pups today!!
> Its good you had the vet check her,that way you can relax a little and wait patiently.Hopefully by tomorrow she will have had her babies.Get some rest while you can.xxxxxx


i know i was hoping so too!  seems lucy has other plans though!!

i have to look at it like this though at least there still cooking!! i was worrying the other day about them coming too early!!

well after her temps going up and down so much i thought it would be best to have her checked by the vet that way i know whats going on - i didn't want any infection coming along if her cervix had been dialted!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Bellasmaid said:


> Awww let's hope she can go on her own


i hope she can, the vet just said to keep an eye on her and if nothing by monday evening i can take her back in and get the steriod shot - so ill have to see how it goes!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did he use an endoscope?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

no just fingers?? should he have?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I seriously doubt he would have felt her cervix, unless he went up to his elbow (which she'd have screamed) Its only possible to feel the cervix in the smallest of breeds as it is situated so far up.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd scream too if someone had up to their elbow in me!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I seriously doubt he would have felt her cervix, unless he went up to his elbow (which she'd have screamed) Its only possible to feel the cervix in the smallest of breeds as it is situated so far up.


do you think he has lied to me then?? 

i have to take her back tomorrow if nothing has changed - which so far nothing has


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I'd scream too if someone had up to their elbow in me!!


:lol::lol::lol: sorry


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

:lol::lol: only just seen that bit!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hows she doing Totti?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

shes fast asleep - shes eaten today though - well she ate this morning some scrambled egg - nothing else though since

shes just sleeping - so looks like we will be back into the vets tomorrow - her temp at 8pm = 37.5

ive slowed down with the temp taking as she seems to be getting a bit stressed out with me chasing her bum all the time!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah bless her,well i have to sign off now,good luck at the vets and maybe she will go on her own yet!! xxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hope so..... but ill keep you posted!! xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Iv just read your girls Thread

I hope all goes well for her and you, very exciteing, she looks like she has a fair few pupsters in that lovely big tum :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning,how is she today? any pupsters yet? Good luck at the vets if she hasnt started on her own.xxxxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Hope everything is OK Tottie. Hopefully we be hearing of pups soon.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well no puppies yet!!! 

so its looking like a trip to the vets this afternoon for the steriod jab- he said to take her later today if nothing so i think ill try getting her in for about 4 or 5 

not managed to get her temperature yet as she isn't very impressed with me today!! although i cant really go on a low temp as nothing has happened since!!

puppies are well though her tummy was wiggling like mad last night


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh pants was hoping things may have developed in the night, especially after the vet had a poke about (excuse the expression). Good luck I hope it all goes ok. Keep us posted. How is your other girl? She must be getting close too.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

yea i thought that might have started something too but no nothing! 

spoke to my sister yesterday and peppa is doing great - shes still loving her walks and eating like there is no tomorrow! she is due a week tomorrow! 

going to ring vet in a second and make an appointment for later! Just hope that the steriod will get things moving!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> yea i thought that might have started something too but no nothing!
> 
> spoke to my sister yesterday and peppa is doing great - shes still loving her walks and eating like there is no tomorrow! she is due a week tomorrow!
> 
> going to ring vet in a second and make an appointment for later! Just hope that the steriod will get things moving!


Dont worry I am sure it will be fine. Glad to hear peppa is doing ok. You are going to be a busy lady


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Iv just read your girls Thread
> 
> I hope all goes well for her and you, very exciteing, she looks like she has a fair few pupsters in that lovely big tum :thumbup:


the vet said yesterday he thought she had a fair few due to her tummy been so lumpy all over!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well................. she has until 5.10pm today to get her ass into gear cause thats what time the vet wants to have her in!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Has she been out for a walk? That might get things moving


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what is her actual day today?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Has she been out for a walk? That might get things moving


she wont go!! she just sits down - she has to be the laziest girl i know!! 
sleeps all day long & only eats scrambled egg & weatabix!! not interested in her normal food!!

i really thought things would have got moving over the weekend


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> what is her actual day today?


her day from first mating is day 58 today


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with Tanya , i can't really see that the vet could be so sure by just feeling with his hand :confused1: and because of this i think if i was you i would ask to see a different,preferably senior partner, before any was given to her to start labour.

I know you must be exhausted and i've had one of my bitches go 5 days over so i mknow how desperate you are to see things start but i have also had readings in the 36's on and off for several days before puppies and as she is only day 58 (sorry if i've worked it out wrong) i wouldn't panic yet.

Going back to the bitch who was overdue by 5 days,her temp was fluctuating down to 36's then back to 37's,i was pestering my vet constantly who eventually had her in and x rayed to check puppies were not lined up in canal but not progressing and she whelped very easily 5 days late.I know her exact ovulation day so the dates were exact.She was also digging on and off for the few days beforehand.
It's a worrying time and your mind always thinks the worst especially when you are exhausted but if you can still feel puppy movement and the bitch seems content i would try to relax,you'll need all your energy for when the pups get here 

Ali x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck i have pups due friday as well so your just abit in front of me.
i dont do temp thing as i dont want stress her out.
try not to worry ,any runny poo or stringy stuff this morning?
try putting her in the garden for abit even if you have put her on her lead:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i also dont do the temps, i wait for the signs from my girl day 58 is a bit early so i really wouldnt be worried and would be a shame for the vet to start things if not really ready ( i also dont understand how he could feel her cervix is open) if she is well in herself and puppies are moving nicely i would be inclined to wait and see what happens naturally, they really do know best unless there are obvious signs of problems


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought she was further along than day 58. 

I too would leave her go till her actaul due date if i were you.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> I thought she was further along than day 58.
> 
> I too would leave her go till her actaul due date if i were you.


 I would agree with bellasmaid, 63 days is normal, I wouldn't intervene yet but the vet hopefully knows best


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

he just said that because of her temperatures going up and down so much and her cervix been slightly open (apparently  his words) that he wants to see her back today to maybe give her a steriod 

i'd have rather have left her to start naturally but i'd have also thought the vet would have known best!! :


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck at the vets hope it all goes well


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

think i may have a good chat with the vet when i get there and ask for a second opinion - i dont want to be loosing lucy or the puppies


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Is the steroid for starting her of, or for the puppies?
Just wondered I know dogs are different but they give women who go into labour early steroids for the lungs to make sure they are developed when they are born.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i think for the labour / i will double check though before doing anything

she has been sick this afternoon - just sleeping now though - also has lots of stringy discharge


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella is constantly cleaning herself in the nether regions. Still eating like a pig tho lol.

Hope everything is ok


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well i have cancelled the vets! 

Lucy is panting like mad!! :thumbup:

keep updates coming when i can


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooohoooo.

Def keep us updated please. This is the first thread I look for when I get up at stupid oclock to see if there's any news lol

Good luck to you!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck this maybe the start of the puppies coming

GOOD LUCK


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well the panting has for now stopped and she is aslepp - the vet has just rang to see how things are going and has just been speaking about a c-section towards the end of the week!!!

i was like "what"!!!!! 


so i have so far had it with the vet and will not be taking her now until after her due date!!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

top-totty-rotti said:


> well the panting has for now stopped and she is aslepp - the vet has just rang to see how things are going and has just been speaking about a c-section towards the end of the week!!!
> 
> i was like "what"!!!!!
> 
> so i have so far had it with the vet and will not be taking her now until after her due date!!!


Awww bless her. Poor thing must be really fed up by now.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well she keeps panting on and off now - sleeping panting - sleeping panting - so i am hoping that she is going to start on her own 

if there is any change i will update


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> well she keeps panting on and off now - sleeping panting - sleeping panting - so i am hoping that she is going to start on her own
> 
> if there is any change i will update


i think she has already started on her own they generally know best except a medical emergency of course 1st puppy born before 10pm tonight


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I would put all thoughts of a c section out of your head.You'll have your hands full with pups before the end of the week 

As for the vet.......bl**dy unbelievable putting the fear of god into you on only day 58.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i think she has already started on her own they generally know best except a medical emergency of course 1st puppy born before 10pm tonight


now that would be nice!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I learnt along time ago take things vets say with a pinch of salt  but you do get your good ones,,,i dont think she will be long good luck!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I would put all thoughts of a c section out of your head.You'll have your hands full with pups before the end of the week
> 
> As for the vet.......bl**dy unbelievable putting the fear of god into you on only day 58.


i know thats what i thought!! couldn't believe what i was hearing!!

shes walking around at min - so hopefully something will come of it soon!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

cav said:


> I learnt along time ago take things vets say with a pinch of salt  but you do get your good ones,,,i dont think she will be long good luck!!


i'm beginning to think same!! & thank you

i'll update later - unless of course something happens!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> i know thats what i thought!! couldn't believe what i was hearing!!
> 
> shes walking around at min - so hopefully something will come of it soon!!


yes i take mine for a walk round the garden if i want get things moving


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well she has gone back to sleep and the panting has stopped but .....

SHE HAS MILK


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah bless her,shes just loving all the attention!! hehehe
fingers crossed tonight is the night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay that's good.

Bella's had milk for the past 3 days but nothing else lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Yay that's good.
> 
> Bella's had milk for the past 3 days but nothing else lol


 Rosie has milk to, its slowly moving up from row to row lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

lol this is the first day that lucy has had milk!

shes in her whelping box just sleeping now - im beginning to think she was having me on!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

If she is in first stages it can last while the main thing is that you are with her at all times...plenty of coffee and good book is what is needed


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> If she is in first stages it can last while the main thing is that you are with her at all times...plenty of coffee and good book is what is needed


tell me about it, those first stages are so tense and along with the coffee and book dont forget your paracetemol's as your head will be killing you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> tell me about it, those first stages are so tense and along with the coffee and book dont forget your paracetemol's as your head will be killing you


yes i even play on my daughters ds to pass the time lol

i keep having a peek on this thread when i come on i hope these little pupsters come soon


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well nothing as yet! 

i love hollyoaks and havn't had time to watch them but i have 3 wks worth stored on the sky box - for the times i need to stay awake!! 

well am going to try grab some sleep while the goings good - looks like i could actually get in my own bed for a while seen as Lucy is in there!! 

hopefully will have some action soon


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

well keep us posted:thumbup:

my girly as started diggin and acting strange as well so looks like i wont be far behind you
she will not keep still so im going take her to bed


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

and now she is panting


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i also dont do the temps, i wait for the signs from my girl day 58 is a bit early so i really wouldnt be worried and would be a shame for the vet to start things if not really ready ( i also dont understand how he could feel her cervix is open) if she is well in herself and puppies are moving nicely i would be inclined to wait and see what happens naturally, they really do know best unless there are obvious signs of problems


Obviously you have to listen to your vet first and foremost but id be thinking on the same lines as archiebaby


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hope your getting more sleep than me 
we have digging,panting,shaking so pups in the mid morning i think:scared:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

cav said:


> hope your getting more sleep than me
> we have digging,panting,shaking so pups in the mid morning i think:scared:


2 litters arriving tonight how exciting....yippeee


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cav good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck Cav!!

Totti how's Lucy doing?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning Totti,hows that girlie of yours this morning? x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Still no pups yet had about a hour sleep as she decided sit on my pillow!
Heavy panting & shaking just playing the waiting game
Hope you have some news this morning:thumbup:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

oooooo how exciting cav!! how she doing?? 

lucy slept like a baby all night on my bed - started to pant this morning about 7.15am then let her out for a wee and she had one then tried to do another but it was just discharge, then she came back in laid on living room floor and a massive puddle appeared - im assuming its waters as she still leaking now!!!


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck sounds like she is on her way. 

Just one thing to say COME ON LUCY PUSH THEM BABIES OUT!!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> oooooo how exciting cav!! how she doing??
> 
> lucy slept like a baby all night on my bed - started to pant this morning about 7.15am then let her out for a wee and she had one then tried to do another but it was just discharge, then she came back in laid on living room floor and a massive puddle appeared - im assuming its waters as she still leaking now!!!


Do dogs have water around the sacs as well? I always thought that each pup had its own individual water Sound like things are on the move (although I have said that everyday lmao)


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

lol yea vizzy you have!! but maybe today she might just surprise us!!!  or maybe not!! LOL

well.... im hoping its her waters as it is still leaking a little now!! so if not it is one hell of a big wee..... lol

she is just sleeping again at the min


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> lol yea vizzy you have!! but maybe today she might just surprise us!!!  or maybe not!! LOL
> 
> well.... im hoping its her waters as it is still leaking a little now!! so if not it is one hell of a big wee..... lol
> 
> she is just sleeping again at the min


lol lets hope its her water then. I must admit I had the wrong idea about the waters then, I thought they were all in sacs with their own water and it breaks as they give birth, they must have another protective layer then. Of to google it lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm is says the pup will be born shortly after the waters break


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They mean in the next few mins


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Is she having contractions or showing any other signs or is she still SLEEPING!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> They mean in the next few mins


so you mean it may not be waters???


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Is she having contractions or showing any other signs or is she still SLEEPING!!!


im trying to play it cool & ignore her 

she has just followed me upstairs and laid back down she isn't having contractions nor is she panting again


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

OO so something is going on!! just make sure the liquid loss is not a yukky green or dark colour,and if youre worried ask the vet for advise,fingers crossed xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> im trying to play it cool & ignore her
> 
> she has just followed me upstairs and laid back down she isn't having contractions nor is she panting again


I would say its more likely to be wee, as far as I am aware there waters break from their individual sac just before or during birth, by just before meaning less than 20 mins. Might be worth pm'ing Tanya she will know for sure


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Didnt your vet tell you it was her waters breaking a few days ago?


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Is she still leaking? if so I would say it was her waters as I don't think if it was wee she would be still leaking.

Hopefully things will start moving for you and lucy are babies still active?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

it was the receptionist who said it could be but i very much doubt it was as she showed no other signs what so ever 

she keeps having a little moan 

i can remember last time lucy was pregnant i nipped to pick the girls up from school and while i was gone 2 pools appeared in my living room - i posted asking if it could be waters and someone posted back that it could be - but she had no other signs until about 3hrs later when she went into labour 

the singleton puppy did not make it:frown:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Is she still leaking? if so I would say it was her waters as I don't think if it was wee she would be still leaking.
> 
> Hopefully things will start moving for you and lucy are babies still active?


yea its still leaking - and yes babies are still wiggling lots


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

this is how my girl first showed she was in labour, she was leaking waters then the shivering started about an hour later. once her waters went everything progressed quickly. x


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I would say her waters have broken and her moaning is because she is in pain bet you will see her having contractions soon. Normally within an hour of waters going you will see pups. Think it took that long last time as pup wasn't alive ( I may be wrong) had the same with one of my girls who ended up having a c-section


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I've just had a check too cos I was under the impression that they were in their own individual sacs.

I would definately try and get hold of Tanya. She's the one to talk to on this or any other more experienced breeders.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

kiara said:


> this is how my girl first showed she was in labour, she was leaking waters then the shivering started about an hour later. once her waters went everything progressed quickly. x


thanks i was starting to get worried then - i dont think it would have been a wee as she had just been out and had a wee outside


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Harvers said:


> I would say her waters have broken and her moaning is because she is in pain bet you will see her having contractions soon. Normally within an hour of waters going you will see pups. Think it took that long last time as pup wasn't alive ( I may be wrong) had the same with one of my girls who ended up having a c-section


the vet said that could have been the problem- she is beathing heavy but not panting


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks i was starting to get worried then - i dont think it would have been a wee as she had just been out and had a wee outside


I thought the same as you but I soon realise it wasn't wee! it was dripping and was clear with a yellowy tinge, Tanya confirmed it was her waters. x


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds to me like she is on her way. Her heavy breathing will soon turn into her shivering.

It may take her a while to pass first pup so don't panic!

Michellexx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo so hopefully then we should be hearing news of pups today!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you 

i have pm'd tanya about it

shes currently sparked out - fast asleep with out a care in the world! 

i'll update when something changes! 

xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol she's chilled while you stress. Oh god hope Bella doesnt put me through all this.

Go and have a cuppa and a bikky, I would.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

top-totty-rotti said:


> thank you
> 
> i have pm'd tanya about it
> 
> ...


^^^^^ Tanya or Lucy :lol::lol::lol:

Good luck. Will keep popping in here to see her progress.

xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

deb53 said:


> ^^^^^ Tanya or Lucy :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Good luck. Will keep popping in here to see her progress.
> 
> xxx


hahahahahaha!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Lucy!!! well maybe tanya is too like!! lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

each dog is different but i would say her waters have probably gone as well. some cope very well with the pain and just have a little moan here and there and then suddenly just start pushing just watch her very closely


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi 

I havent posted so far but iv followed your thread for lucy's first time and been following this one and wish ye both the best of luck!!

Hopefully well see little rotty pups soon!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well she keeps having a moan and a walk around but had no panting , straining, digging etc....

she is still leaking and ive checked the fluid and it doesn't smell like wee, it is clear with the smallest tint of yellow, she doesnt seem bothere by it though at all

i will keep updating as i can but my computer is upstairs...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they can just start on the turn of a button just watch for the contractions


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

just been out for another wee, had 2 large wees outside & then come back in laid down and another large pool appeared.....

bit of panting but nothing much


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Come on Lucy girl time to have them babies!! x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

She sounds very close.Don't be caught out by waiting for panting to start,a couple of my bitches only gave a few 'shivers' before popping out first pup!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

bloody hell! lol 

now that would be nice - 
shes just keeps loosing more fluid at this moment in time 
babies are wiggling though


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> She sounds very close.Don't be caught out by waiting for panting to start,a couple of my bitches only gave a few 'shivers' before popping out first pup!!


Was going to say the same None of mine apart from my Shephard years

ago, have gone through the panting and only started digging when the

contractions were really strong and followed by pup minutes later.

The only sign was the ripples down the ribs and tum, then the big contractions and the big pushes.

So keep a good eye Hun
x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What is happening? Just got on computer.... The waters look like really weak tea (without the milk and sugar )


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

shes sleeping at the min- but everytime she moves shes leaking fluid - really big flood this morning then continued leaking then a smaller pool a few hours later - 

they don't smell - and it looks like a very tinged yellow clolour really little colour to it - not sure how to describe it really 

she keeps having a pnt then she goes back to sleep - shes breathing deeply though even when asleep


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

current temp 37.7


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> What is happening? Just got on computer.... The waters look like really weak tea (without the milk and sugar )


mmmmm....just had a look at my tea in my hand and thought "nah" and

threw it away :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hahaha!! im glad i have mine black!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i had just settled on the sofa to have my kfc and my little girl popped out a puppy no warning, nothing, kfc shot across the room


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Same here... no first signs, just popped up for what I thought would be a cuddle and left a puppy there for me instead. 15 seconds and the pup was out, sac off and face cleaned!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

haha

shes done more panting now shes asleep again

how safe can things be if it is her waters that have gone how long should it be before she has a puppy - 
i can see they are fine as there doing plenty of moving


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Normally within an hour labour progresses from the waters, to a pup. If its been longer than this, I doubt it was waters.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

right - im beginning to think it wasn't waters then - vets have rang and asked how things are going - told them about this and they said that they would like to see her at 3.10 for an examination - 

yesterday they spoke about having a section - but puppies are fine & lucy isn't any distress could i refuse?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

top-totty-rotti said:


> right - im beginning to think it wasn't waters then - vets have rang and asked how things are going - told them about this and they said that they would like to see her at 3.10 for an examination -
> 
> yesterday they spoke about having a section - but puppies are fine & lucy isn't any distress could i refuse?


You can refuse that is your right BUT......

......We cannot see Lucy only you and your vet and although I do think vets sometimes jump in too quick you have to take into consideration that .....

.....Lucys' waters may have broken as you have described and this is usually followed by pup not too long after and she is showing no signs of contractions. If her cervix is open there is a risk of infection.

.....Knowing Lucys past, that I think really comes into the equation too.

At the end of the day it is solely your decision whether you agree to the caesar but I would most definatly think hard if the vet does suggest it.

Good luck at the vets Hun

xxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> You can refuse that is your right BUT......
> 
> ......We cannot see Lucy only you and your vet and although I do think vets sometimes jump in too quick you have to take into consideration that .....
> 
> ...


I always love your reasons for editting deb... they always make me smile 

Top-totti... I highly recommend you get an experienced breeder to come and have a look at your bitch. Deb is right, you should take what the vet says seriously, especially with what happened last time.... HOWEVER, often vets can be a little scalpel happy when it comes to C sections. I often put this down to the fact that they are too ignorant about breeding, to know any better.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I always love your reasons for editting deb... they always make me smile
> 
> Top-totti... I highly recommend you get an experienced breeder to come and have a look at your bitch. Deb is right, you should take what the vet says seriously, especially with what happened last time.... HOWEVER, often vets can be a little scalpel happy when it comes to C sections. I often put this down to the fact that they are too ignorant about breeding, to know any better.


Kinda spaced at the moment Tanya . I read back and things like cervix

reads cerix etc :lol::lol::lol::lol: Thats what happens when you live in la la

land most of the time


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i agree with tanya here, they can be a little too quick to do the c section she is day 59,puppies all moving ok, mum fine in herself? only you know your own dog , it is easy to say what we think you should do but at the end of the day you have to go with your gut feeling and what is right for your girl, i know i would leave her a few more days if there was nothing at all worrying me about the progress but that is my opinion with my own dog


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

back from the vets! 

different vet today - a lovely lady - she doesn't think that lucy's waters have broken - she thinks it could have been that she hadn't finshed urinating when come back into the house and can no longer control her bladder the same

she advised me to go away and let nature take its course - she did an internal examination on her and was "messing around in there" alot more today - lucy also did not find the examination very comfortable

she said the puppies are all fine - she had a good listen to them, she said she would like to guess that puppies may come early hours but she did say she cant know for sure

but she said that she certainly wouldn't be worrying about a section etc until after lucy's due date unless it turns into an emergency

she said that lucy looks in no distress at all - advised me to take her on a short walk if she will go to try and get things moving a little faster

so thats what we have just done - we walked the 5 mins down the road and then 5 mins back up - like at a snail pace but i only showed lucy the lead and she got up to go - she has refused the past few days 

she has put my mind at rest - she just said be patient


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> back from the vets!
> 
> different vet today - a lovely lady - she doesn't think that lucy's waters have broken - she thinks it could have been that she hadn't finshed urinating when come back into the house and can no longer control her bladder the same
> 
> ...


great, sounds like a vet who is more in touch with the situation, All is well thats all that matters

:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> back from the vets!
> 
> different vet today - a lovely lady - she doesn't think that lucy's waters have broken - she thinks it could have been that she hadn't finshed urinating when come back into the house and can no longer control her bladder the same
> 
> ...


thats the best thing to do she will certainly let you know when she is ready


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well she tired out now from her 10 min walk lol

so back to the waiting game for me!! 

ill keep updates coming as and when


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It could be from the pressure of the pups pressing on her bladder. When I was babysitting Lily's mom the lab, she went out for a pee came back in gave 3 digs in blankets, then started having contractions, it was so fast I barely had enough time to get the other nosy dogs outside. Saw no other signs from her she had 11 pups and my SIL gave me pick of the litter for babysitting the pups were 1 week early....Jill


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

god i hope lucy gives more notice than that! 

but ill certainly be watching her like a hawk!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

The main thing is all is ok,its great you had a nicer vet this time,and sounds like its made you more at ease.Now its just waiting lol,easier said than done eh!? xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

easier said than done yea!! 
just waiting!!!!!!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

pups born - 5 will give you all the details later


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> pups born - 5 will give you all the details later


well done cav:thumbup: mum and pups ok?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww Congrats Cav xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

cav said:


> pups born - 5 will give you all the details later


woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! :thumbup:
at least one of the dogs has got her ass into gear!!!

congratulations xxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go Cav!!!

Lol sure Lucy will go when she's ready.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well i had an hour of heavy panting and now its all gone quiet again!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Crikey oh riley came on here and was sure there would be some news. Come on Lucy lets see some puppies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good Luck with Lucy 

and Congratulations Cav :thumbup:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

panting on and off but nothing to go mad about!! 
night guys unless anything changes ill update in the morning


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sending pushing vibes your way...


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wonder what drama Lucy is going to stir up for us today lol

Come on Lucy stop teasing us.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning everyone, how is Lucy today?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well no change! 

Honestly thought last night was it she was panting on and off but more on for 2 hrs! then it stopped and she went to sleep.......

nothing at all yet!! 
today is day 60


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Come on Lucy stop teasing us!

My pups and mommy all doing well hard delivery not one for faint hearted dopram v was a life saver on one but not going got into to to much detail as dont want scare newbies,main thing is all pups are doing ok 3 boys and 2 girls


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella is day 59 and she is just sleeping all the time.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry to hear about hard delivery cav - and im really pleased that everyones doing well now :thumbup:

nothing to report on laid back lucy yet!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hows Lucy this afternoon?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

panting on and off but thats it!!!

shes had no attempts of cleaning herself, digging etc im beginning to think she may be too large to reach her bits!!! lol


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol, I remember that feeling!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

me too all actions go when she is ready to start one of my little girls started panting and digging for about 3 days before the actual birth! each night i 'slept' with her , thinking this must surely be it but no, she had other ideas, i was totally exhausted after 3 x 24 hour constant watch and i mean constant watch as i was sure she was in 1st stage all of the 3 days, boy, they do like to keep us guessing


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella is having probs reaching her bits.

I have noticed today tho that her 'bits' are slightly enlarged and she keeps looking at her back-end.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Bella is having probs reaching her bits.
> 
> I have noticed today tho that her 'bits' are slightly enlarged and she keeps looking at her back-end.


I wouldnt go far if I were you has her temp dropped any more?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I wouldnt go far if I were you has her temp dropped any more?


hi vizzy24, i was looking back through candysmum thread the other day,what a night that was so..... have you got those virtual biscuits and chocolate cake to hand this time


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Keep checking in and there is still no pups!! Let us know how she is


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hiya
just thought id give an update - there are still no pups! we are one hour away from day 61 - she has been panting solid for 2 hrs from 8pm but now all seems to be quiet for now anyhow - her bits look more swollen today but apart from that - nothing else to report


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

:eek6: i keep looking in and wow you must both be tired

keep going Lucy xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well had a full night of heavy panting , definately no straining or pushing though - i am shattered so no idea how she must be feeling - 

panting started at 8pm for about 2 hrs then came back at 11.30pm and has been more or less constant for the rest of the night

im going to try and get her temp if she'l let me


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

temp= 36.9


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like things might be moving for you & Bellasmaid as well - fingers crossed


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wonder if our girls will go on the same day?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

aww that would be good!! then we can upload lots of cute little babies!! 

they will be a cuteness overload!!! 

i thought lucy was going to go last night but not as yet! 
shes still panting a little now but not half as bad as last night! she keeps getting downside of shed everytime i let her out - so i dont know if she's trying to hide down there or what! 

do you know how many bella is having?? 

they just said to me with lucy that it is multiple


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

When she had her scan they said it was definitely 5 but could be more.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

ooooo lets hope things get moving soon then!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

She's just been out for a pee now gone back into her box lol, still refusing to eat anything. Not puffing and panting so hard now.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow it could be a PUPPYFEST today:thumbup:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well lucy is laid on my bed fast asleep ...... so nothing happening this end yet!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> hi vizzy24, i was looking back through candysmum thread the other day,what a night that was so..... have you got those virtual biscuits and chocolate cake to hand this time


Most definitely:thumbup: I shall make a big choccy cake with fudge frosting and give you a great big piece, does anyone want theirs warmed?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> well lucy is laid on my bed fast asleep ...... so nothing happening this end yet!


I dont want to jinx you today so all i am going to say is hope she feels ok today lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Most definitely:thumbup: I shall make a big choccy cake with fudge frosting and give you a great big piece, does anyone want theirs warmed?


lol you had better save some for your own whelping very soon although i dont think you will be eating much of it yourself


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol you had better save some for your own whelping very soon although i dont think you will be eating much of it yourself


I make another one lol I will be needing choccy cake and red bull


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I have a plain choccy cake please


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Can I have a plain choccy cake please


no, you only get choccie cake when they are pushing!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Can I have a plain choccy cake please


Half now and the rest when she is pushing lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well i hope you've saved me some?? 

vets have just rang they want to see Lucy for a check over this afternoon - it has been mentioned again today talk of a c-section - i hope it doesn't come to that but who knows!! 

just out of interest - is there anything that can be given to start them off & how many times can this be repeated? If there are no main concerns for a section & if they could try to induce her?

today is day 61


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

is there any chance they can scan her to check pups are all ok, then you can wait till due date as long as mum is ok . They may x ray her. I think that they can have oxyticin and Tanya reccomended a Calcium injection to try to incourage a placenta to be delivered. Not sure which they would start her on, I assume its the oxytocin.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they normally give oxytocin but usually only after the first puppy is born and mum has slowed down with contractions or only if they can be 100% the cervix is fully dilated otherwise it is very,very dangerous to give it  i personally still think she is fine to go a few more days if necessary but of course i am not a vet and this is only my opinion you are right to be more cautious after last time , i believe she lost the only puppy? did she start labour normal that time or did the vet have to intervene?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

are puppys still moving around ? they usually go quiet just before the birth?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i might ask for her to be scanned so they can check all puppies are ok - as i dont want to rush into a section if she is just not ready to let them out yet

i am sure they gave something called colvasone when she was pregnant with a singleton - which set her off 

im not sure if they already have to be in labour to get the oxytocin jab

she has to be there for 2.30 - im starting to think the taking her temperature was a bad idea as otherwise me or my vets wouldn't have even known anything about them dropping and would have just been looking for the other signs


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

they were moving loads yesterday but not as much today - ill see if i can get a pic of her tummy today as she looks really low down


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> i might ask for her to be scanned so they can check all puppies are ok - as i dont want to rush into a section if she is just not ready to let them out yet
> 
> i am sure they gave something called colvasone when she was pregnant with a singleton - which set her off
> 
> ...


to be honest, i never,ever take mines temperature i am with them 24/7 and just know when they are ready ( have been taken by surprise a few times though) the oxytocin is used after 1st puppy has been delivered and only if mum needs help with the contractions or if they are 100% sure the cervix is fully dilated you are right to go and have her checked , good luck


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

just done her temp now and it is 36.5 so dropped a bit more from this morning

a few pics of her today - one of her back end as it looks more swollen today


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mmm her back end does look quite swollen dosent it you have to really just see what the vet says today unless of course the 1st puppy pops out before then never say never


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> to be honest, i never,ever take mines temperature i am with them 24/7 and just know when they are ready ( have been taken by surprise a few times though) the oxytocin is used after 1st puppy has been delivered and only if mum needs help with the contractions or if they are 100% sure the cervix is fully dilated you are right to go and have her checked , good luck


yea i'm beginning to think i shouldn't have, although now i started vet has asked me to keep an eye on the temps - so cant get out of it now- im not doing it as much lately though as she gets a bit stressed out with my harassing her all the time!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> mmm her back end does look quite swollen dosent it you have to really just see what the vet says today unless of course the 1st puppy pops out before then never say never


i know it hasn't been this swollen up until now but the bit between her bum and her bits isn't hard so there is no bulge there at the min- would be real nice for a puppy to pop before she goes to vets!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You are right to get her checked, but tbh... a breeder would be better at checking her than a vet. Scan would be the way to go if you decided to take her, but you have the problem of moving her would likely delay labour further... they hold off until they feel secure in their regular place. Try taking her a short walk where you'd normally take her, just 5 minutes or so.... remember to take a towel though just incase... some miss stage one completely.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> i know it hasn't been this swollen up until now but the bit between her bum and her bits isn't hard so there is no bulge there at the min- would be real nice for a puppy to pop before she goes to vets!


no. you wont get the bulge until the puppy is in the birth canal but he could be making his way there quietly i have to go out for a little while, what time is your vets? will check when i get back


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm at vets at 2.30, if anything before that i'll keep you posted!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

thats fine, good luck


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Lucy girl,youre still hanging in there!!!
good luck at the vets hun,hope all goes well and them babies will be here soon xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> You are right to get her checked, but tbh... a breeder would be better at checking her than a vet. Scan would be the way to go if you decided to take her, but you have the problem of moving her would likely delay labour further... they hold off until they feel secure in their regular place. Try taking her a short walk where you'd normally take her, just 5 minutes or so.... remember to take a towel though just incase... some miss stage one completely.


vet said when he rang i could be putting her at risk by not having her checked as i was reluctant to take her - so i made the appoinment - i'll try the 5 min walk & see how things go

she was panting all night but then nothing has come of it yet

would i be right in saying that the vet would have gave her colvasone to induce when she had the singleton?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Oh Lucy girl,youre still hanging in there!!!
> good luck at the vets hun,hope all goes well and them babies will be here soon xxx


hope so 

she likes to keep me gripped, as every so often she'll start with the heavy breathing then the panting just while she knows she has my attention then she just looks as though "ha.. got ya" then goes back to sleep!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope she starts to have them soon, good luck at the vets hun


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you! just doing some research - then i know exactly what im talking about when i go in!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck. Make sure you dont see that first vet again


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i know tell me about it- the numpty! im going to request a scan i think and see how the little babies are!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I always thought colvasone was an NSAID, but it may be used to trigger labour, although I don't have any experience of it, and have never heard of it being used- which I suppose is why I'm a midwoof and not a vet lol  . However, not a fan of having labour triggered artificially, but then again, not liking the vets when they get a bit scalpel happy.

Ultimately the decision is yours, and after what happened last time I can see why a C section may be an appealing option. Obviously I take no responsibility for actions that occur to anyone reading/ hearing my advice, but if it was me, I would be tempted to wait a little longer, after having a scan/ hearing heartbeats and seeing that all is ok with the puppies.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well i have my own dopler machine and can hear heartbeats - and can see puppies moving about - hence why i dont want to rush into any section

lucy doesn't seem to be in any distress and not once has she tried to push or been straining

i take on board what you have said about wating a few more days and i understand that you are only offering advice which i am extreemly greatful for - the main reason to take her to the vets is that they can check her over and hopefully keep them off my back until after her due date

i really do want her to go naturally and cannot see and imediate rush to get the puppies out just because the vet is a little scalpal happy! 

if lucy is in no discomfort & all puppies are doing well - i will be waiting until after her due date before taking her back to the vets again

as lots of people on here have said the puppies will come when there ready 

and as my nan says " a bun shouldn't be removed from the oven until it is baked to perfection"


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It appears you have a good head on your shoulders. Just remember whatever anyone tells you, it is ultimately your decision. Don't be pushed in to waiting, or in to a c section.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> It appears you have a good head on your shoulders. Just remember whatever anyone tells you, it is ultimately your decision. Don't be pushed in to waiting, or in to a c section.


Thanks Tanya -I will update when back from the vets


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck hun


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> It appears you have a good head on your shoulders. Just remember whatever anyone tells you, it is ultimately your decision. Don't be pushed in to waiting, or in to a c section.


completely agree it must be your decision whatever you decide to do, you know your girl and i am very sure you will notice the first sign that something is not quite right i did have this for 3 days with one of mine,heavy panting,digging, all the classical signs, i did of course ask my vet who said if she was not distressed in anyway to leave things as they were and she would push when ready. she did and all was well


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

back from vets...... and..............

it was the same vet i saw the other day apart from this time he actually spoke sense! 
he is willing to leave lucy until next week before he intervines - before i could mention the scanner he said i'll get the scanner so we can give her a full check over - 

he said that the first puppy is in the reight position and not far from the birth canal  - he thinks it could be a fairly big litter - but he did say that there were plenty of little heartbeats and that everything looks like things are moving along

he defiantely thinks that she will be on her way soon :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats good news, just playing the waiting game for a bit longer now then


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

yea back to the wating game! 

keep you all posted xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

thats great news so glad they are not going to rush in for a c section i did say earlier,the first one was probably making his way quietly to the right place


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news, I will be watching this space:thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Fab news. Glad everything is good.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thats great news so glad they are not going to rush in for a c section i did say earlier,the first one was probably making his way quietly to the right place


:lol: you did yes!

well lets hope its sooner rather than later!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

just had lucy outside in the garden.....

she has just dug a hole down the side of the shed and been laid in it! had to pursade her to come out..... shes then just walked into the living room and been sick..... ....... never been so excited to see i have a huge hole in my garden & a pool of sick in my living room..... shes just been to the loo and had about the 3rd poo today....... the tinest bit came out...... 

so watch this space.................


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well the wait will definately be worth it:thumbup: are you keeping one or two


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> just had lucy outside in the garden.....
> 
> she has just dug a hole down the side of the shed and been laid in it! had to pursade her to come out..... shes then just walked into the living room and been sick..... ....... never been so excited to see i have a huge hole in my garden & a pool of sick in my living room..... shes just been to the loo and had about the 3rd poo today....... the tinest bit came out......
> 
> so watch this space.................


ohh i think he is nearly there and thats not poo she can feel


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i say no...... until they get here


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ohh i think he is nearly there and thats not poo she can feel


hehehe..... well i sure as well hope so.........

maybe i'll keep playing it cool...... more seems to happen that way!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

well shes heading downstairs now guys..... so ill be in touch soon.....

Laptop needed muchly.....


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep you def need laptop lol.

Alook forward to the update.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck, hope all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im off out at 5.30 back at 10.30 so hopefully she will have first one before i go and finished by the time i get back


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Fab news will keep checking both threads for news can not wait:thumbup:

come on girls.............. you can do it!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck Hun. 

Just said on bellesmaid thread its going to be an exciting night on her tonight.:thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i think bella and lucy should both go tonight then we can overload pet forums with cute little pictures!! 

lucy has been out a few times trying to do a poo & only the tinest bit comes out

no more panting since though - shes just sleeping now


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella's trying to poo aswell but nothing is coming out of her.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Bella's trying to poo aswell but nothing is coming out of her.


Maybe its a puppy poo lol


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

lol

i wish she would get a move on - just had a bit more diggin and now shes back in the house again........ wait for it............. SLEEPING


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

top-totty-rotti said:


> lol
> 
> i wish she would get a move on - just had a bit more diggin and now shes back in the house again........ wait for it............. SLEEPING


Corrrr.....just read your whole thread......................It's a very long one :lol:

Best of luck.......sounds like Lucy is getting lots of sleep and your not!!!
Oh I remember it well...................I was a walking zombie for weeks


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

yea thats me the walking zombie!!! 

the only movement lucy has done is move from the floor onto the sofa..... and now shes alseep again!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope you're both doing well, try and get some sleep if you can just in case she pops them out tonight


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

QUICK UPDATE
FIRST PUPPY OUT - ITS A GIRL -I THINK LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup:Yipee:thumbup: Congratulations & fingers crossed all goes well for others to follow.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay... about time. You have my number if you need me through the night


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats been watching and waiting with you , now to check the other thread......


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow that was quick...

Cohgratulations. 

Keep us updated xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> QUICK UPDATE
> FIRST PUPPY OUT - ITS A GIRL -I THINK LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


yeh! well done:thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow, CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup:

Found your thread so gripping


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

wahoooooooooo:thumbup:, Congratulations. I wonder how many she will have


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> wahoooooooooo:thumbup:, Congratulations. I wonder how many she will have


i bet 10 or 11:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i bet 10 or 11:thumbup:


I bet 8.............


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i bet 10 or 11:thumbup:


Pick 1 number you cant have 2 Or you cant have cake


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you got them biccies ready i must admit though, i am so tired, just drove 160 miles and just thought i would check in before bed


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Pick 1 number you cant have 2 Or you cant have cake


ok , i am going for 12


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy,do you know how many your little one is having? bet you cant wait now, is it your first litter?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> vizzy,do you know how many your little one is having? bet you cant wait now, is it your first litter?


Yeah its my first. I am really excited but worried at the same time. Rosie kept sniffing the nurse so the screen kept jumping. A definate 3 but maybe more, she saw other sacs but couldnt see if they had anything in them.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

so pleased first one born safe and well


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Yeah its my first. I am really excited but worried at the same time. Rosie kept sniffing the nurse so the screen kept jumping. A definate 3 but maybe more, she saw other sacs but couldnt see if they had anything in them.


ahh, i am going to say 7 for you then


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> so pleased first one born safe and well


its always such a relief when that first one is born safe and well isnt it Cav?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> its always such a relief when that first one is born safe and well isnt it Cav?


yes it is and i think the first one can be the worst deliver,fingers crossed all the others are born safe
do you have any litters due?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Im really sorry I am of to bed, those eyelids are getting tooooooooo heavy. Good luck and I will check in the minute my eyes can focus


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Yeah its my first. I am really excited but worried at the same time. Rosie kept sniffing the nurse so the screen kept jumping. A definate 3 but maybe more, she saw other sacs but couldnt see if they had anything in them.


you will fine try not to worry 

i always worry i just can not help so i understand where your coming from


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> yes it is and i think the first one can be the worst deliver,fingers crossed all the others are born safe
> do you have any litters due?


i am having my little girl scanned tomorrow so fingers crossed will let you know tomorrow are yours cav babies?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i am having my little girl scanned tomorrow so fingers crossed will let you know tomorrow are yours cav babies?


yes i only breed my cavaliers my other dogs are just pets and i would not breed them and they have been spayed

good luck... what breed?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> yes i only breed my cavaliers my other dogs are just pets and i would not breed them and they have been spayed
> 
> good luck... what breed?


one of my frenchys:thumbup: she did have a litter 2 years ago and everything was fine , so heres hoping

i really do have to go to bed now, but will look in first thing tomorrow. good luck with the rest of lucys babies, i am sure everything will be fine for you now 
nite all


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> one of my frenchys:thumbup: she did have a litter 2 years ago and everything was fine , so heres hoping


aaaaw good luck 

good night all

will pop on in the morning for news:thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like you are in for a long night !!!! Good luck.... hope all goes well..... Pamx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck to you also Archiebaby, so many pups


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

6 SO FAR 

4 BOYS 
2 GIRLS 

ALL DOING GREAT UPDATE WHEN I CAN XXXX :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations

that was quick! looking forward to pics. x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wahoooooooooooooooo Well done Lucy :thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay excellent job!!!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

WELL DONE :thumbup:

I'm getting all broody reading these posts  I can't wait for Tula's to arrive, not long now she is 52 days 

I felt them move for the first time this evening  

Well done again.. Hope all is going well


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya all i hope this work's as i'm updating from my mobile! 
10 puppies 
6 boy's 
4 girl's 
i think she has finished now as been chilled out for a while! i will update more when i can get on computer! 
they are all doing great and lucy was fantastic! x x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats to you both on a job well done. look forward to piccies...Jill


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your 10 new fur babies


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Cant wait to see your pics.

Between your 10 and my 7 this section is definately a maternity ward right now lol

Think our girls deserve a huge fuss and we need some kip lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG, 10 Congratulation and well done to you both, picc, pics, pics:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Arrr... puppies :thumbup: congrats


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Totti,the biggest congratulations!! i just knew she'd have them last night and am soooo pleased all went went and wow,10 little pupsters!!
Hope you managed to get a little rest and that Lucy is doing well this morning.xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

10 what a big litter so pleased it all went well:thumbup:

try get some rest:thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Congratulations girls..... well done...... seems to have been a very busy night on the maternity ward !!!! Glad everything is fine....... Pamx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow 10 pups. Well done to Lucy.:thumbup:

When is your other dog due?

xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

10 pups wow, Congratulations. Hope mum & babes doing well - can't wait to see pics. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya guys! 

many thanks for all your congratulations!! :thumbup: 

Lucy is doing fantastic!!! 

there was no warning yesterday when the first pup arrived she stood up off the sofa and wham bam there it was....

1st pup = 9.26pm
2nd pup = 10.17pm
3rd pup = 10.53pm
4th pup = 11.07pm
5th pup = 11.25pm
6th pup = 11.41pm
7th pup = 12.11am
8th pup = 12.37am
9th pup = 1.13am
10th pup = 1.38am

cant believe how fast it went and how cute they all are!! 
I've informed my vet this morning who is very pleased with the outcome!! 

oh and she 1 on the floor & 9 on the sofa!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

and more pics......


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic news they look absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was just waiting to see the pups. You won't believe, since my toy fox is on day 65, I don't even think about my other sweet Rottie girl, who is on day 56 today. 

The pups are so so so cute............ 

One on the sofa, is a very cool picture. My hugs and kisses to all the 10 pups....


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Totti,how gorgeous are they!!!! well done you xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww wow they so sweet. Well done to Lucy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done lucy and all on your own ( apart from human mummy of course) beautiful babies:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Good luck to you also Archiebaby, so many pups


thank you mitch, this forum will be overun with puppies but i dont think anyone minds:thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhh, very well done, they look great, and 10 puppies, amazing.
will keep lookingfor updates.
michelle xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats to you and mummy dog, 10 puppies you have your hands full


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw well done, so many puppies!!  I just love seeing the new born pictures, they make me smile. Mum looks so happy!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Please be careful with all those layers - I have know of a pup get between layers and been squashed because mum didn't see it. She'd be much better in a whelping box with a heatpad and one layer of vet bed IMHO.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

the layers are just blankets and towels what we have on the floor as lucy decided to have the puppies on the sofa - her whelping box has newspaper, heat pad and vet bed


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How wonderful - well done to Lucy, did it in style on the sofa, lol. :thumbup:

Well done to you too - lots of little mouths for you to feed in a few weeks time - bet you'll love it.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wahooooooooo Gosh TEN PUPSTERS :thumbup:

congratulations have really enjoyed reading your thread


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Totti,hows them beautiful puppies doing today? xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya, well most puppies are doing great feeding well etc. couldn't have asked for lucy to be any better. 
unfortunately i have lost 3 of them, they were the smallest one's and have passed away within the last few hours  really upset about it- they are all supposed to be in at Vet's on monday for a check up but taking them in first thing tomorrow with what's happened. i just hope the others will be ok


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im just so sorry to hear this, hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow

Take care x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh i'm so very sorry for all of you - I hope everything goes well for the rest of the lil mites.

Love and best wishes to all from here - take care. xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

top-totty-rotti said:


> Hiya, well most puppies are doing great feeding well etc. couldn't have asked for lucy to be any better.
> unfortunately i have lost 3 of them, they were the smallest one's and have passed away within the last few hours  really upset about it- they are all supposed to be in at Vet's on monday for a check up but taking them in first thing tomorrow with what's happened. i just hope the others will be ok


Am so sorry to hear you lost 3. We lost 2 yesterday, i was in tears but thankfully things are picking up and the remaining pups are doing well.

Best wishes to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry about the 3 little ones, hope all goes well at the vets today. Keep up the good work Lucy x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've lost 3 little ones. Hope all the rest thrive for you.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of the 3 pups.

RIP little ones.



Have you been weighing them and keeping tags on their weight to ensure each one is gaining and getting enough milk?

Also checked for cleft palettes?

Do you have rails up to ensure Lucy is not laying on them accidently


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for your concern everyone

had them to the vets this morning we have now lost 4 althogether 
he has said that it is puppy fading syndrome - we have to keep them all as hot as possible and feed them 
and there on some meds


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> thanks for your concern everyone
> 
> had them to the vets this morning we have now lost 4 althogether
> he has said that it is puppy fading syndrome - we have to keep them all as hot as possible and feed them
> and there on some meds


i am really sorry


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

So sad and such a worry for you

Will pray hard that you dont lose anymore xxx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks everyone

they are all feeding at the min - so fingers crossed


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry for the little ones you have lost. R.I.P little ones. I hope things improve for you. Keep us posted


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Totti,im so sorry,thats so sad.RIP little ones.I hope all the others thrive.
Big hug for you,it cant be easy.xxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi how are things going this morning?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how's it going today with the remaniing 6? hope alls well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaaw im sorry you have lost 3 babies rip little ones

again fingers crossed you have turned a corner


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope all the others are doing well, such a very emmotional time for you - hugs and prayers from here. xx


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

hi all
the 6 remaining puppies seem to be doing great!

they wouldn't squeak or move on saturday but after been on there medication & been topped up with milk every 2 hours the rewards are great - 

they are all moving around & squeaking when they are looking for Lucy its such a pleasant sound!! 
the vet said if i could top each puppy up with 5ml of milk each time they feed from lucy that would be excellent - well this morning they have all but 1 put weight back on and are just reaching there birth weights - 1 had only put 2 gram on but im just glad he has put it on and not lost! but anyhow..... this morning they have had 15ml of lactol milk plus Lucy's milk! 

we are off to collect more of the medication tomorrow as the vet only gave us enough to get us started as it is very expensive, he said if all the puppies had pulled through then to collect more on tuesday so we have it ready for wenesday morning


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah thats brilliant news :thumbup:, What is the medication he is using out of curisoity. Good luck


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a quickie to say good luck with the wee babes..... Pamx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Still Confused


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Really Really pleased the other little pups are doing well what a releif for you xxx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

That is fantastic news!

Fingers crossed they all thrive now.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Still Confused


what are you confused about?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous - good luck!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Ah thats brilliant news :thumbup:, What is the medication he is using out of curisoity. Good luck


it says on the packet virbagen omega and it seems to have done wonders!

our biggest puppy has just this morning hit the 400gram mark!! :thumbup:
our smallest one is still gaining but only slowly - but hes a right little fighter - currently at 239 gram! :thumbsup:

im just so pleased that they are all ok at the min!!

Peppa had her litter on sat night - a litter of 3 BIG boys!!  2 weighing 
408ish now weighs 608!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

i will upload more pics later! 

thanks again for your support guys!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Glad your pups are doing ok now Totti.
And congrats on the three new bruisers!!! xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

top-totty-rotti said:


> it says on the packet virbagen omega and it seems to have done wonders!
> 
> our biggest puppy has just this morning hit the 400gram mark!! :thumbup:
> our smallest one is still gaining but only slowly - but hes a right little fighter - currently at 239 gram! :thumbsup:
> ...


Ah great news all round. Congratulations Peppa. just curious but was there much of difference in size between peppa and Lucy. I know they had different size litters but some dogs just hide them all so well.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

peppa looked like she had just got a little tubby - she had no tummy as such just thicker sides
lucy on the other hand had a barrel for a belly! she was huge! 

but peppas puppys are a lot bigger than lucy's


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank goodness she only had 3


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

:d  :d


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm glad the puppies are doing well and RIP little ones that went to sleep.

Its so sad.

But great news the others seem to be picking up! 

 Peppa had some big babies!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Blimey she didnt half have some corkers lol

A gain is better then a loss.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

top-totty-rotti said:


> what are you confused about?


Oh just the usual everyone congratulating people on their new pups...But if someone comes on asking advise about breeding in the 1st place they get told NOT to breed..Not being funny I just am confused


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

:r


snoopydo said:


> Oh just the usual everyone congratulating people on their new pups...But if someone comes on asking advise about breeding in the 1st place they get told NOT to breed..Not being funny I just am confused


I will answer this as most not got a clue on breeding and not done any research about health tests!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Oh just the usual everyone congratulating people on their new pups...But if someone comes on asking advise about breeding in the 1st place they get told NOT to breed..Not being funny I just am confused


But is it the *same* people doing both?  I think you'll find it's not


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

also slightly of topic . We are on here to support people and make sure that people get the advice they come on here for. damned if you do damned if you don't


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad all is still going ok

Peppa i must have missed this one, has she her own thread CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Oh just the usual everyone congratulating people on their new pups...But if someone comes on asking advise about breeding in the 1st place they get told NOT to breed..Not being funny I just am confused


I agree that at times people get slaughtered here for dareing to ask about breeding but it was actually or should i say it has been absolutely refreshing, over last few days to have some very positive and fun conversations with people who are expecting, or who have just had litters, its felt very warm and supportive and its as it should be, yes advice on the pros and cons of breeding need to be told but at the end of the day, if breeding has been done carefully, thoughtfully and loveingly (Ethically) then its to be celebrated and the owners of the dogs given the support and the congratulations they deserve, its a wonderful thing going through a pregnancy with one of your dogs and then having the pups and dealing with all that goes afterwards is a lovely thing to share with like minded people 

There will always be some that will breed for the wrong reasons and yes they should be told where they are going wrong but will they listen, i doubt it 

Iv felt that all the recent threads on due pups and pups born have owners that have been very ethical in thier breeding of thier dogs, they definitely are very much loved girlies. So no confusion here  x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> they definitely are very much loved girlies


I'm not referring to anyone here, but loving your 'girlie' does not mean the breeding is ethical or done with knowledge, research and for the best of motives.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> I'm not referring to anyone here, but loving your 'girlie' does not mean the breeding is ethical or done with knowledge, research and for the best of motives.


No I totally agree, this was just added as they clearly are loved and some who breed very well, do not always have that sentimental air about them when talking about thier breeding girls


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> do not always have that sentimental air about them when talking about thier breeding girls


Funny that - reading between the lines, that sentimental air usually gives me the impression that they haven't done things for the right reasons - just for cute pups.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lets not start a heated debate on the ethics of breeding on someones puppy thread its not fair


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Funny that - reading between the lines, that sentimental air usually gives me the impression that they haven't done things for the right reasons - just for cute pups.


Im not sure if this is aimed at me or not but ive been involved in this thread.... i try to do my best by my breed!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cav of course you do, thats clear


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lucy we need more photos :thumbup:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Im not sure if this is aimed at me or not but ive been involved in this thread.... i try to do my best by my breed!


No it's not aimed at you


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

my bitch has had current health test needed so has the sire it has be planned before my bitch was even born. Many sire have been considered and a huge amount of love and planning has been involved. This does not mean all will go well but I have done all I can to ensure she is looked after and all pups bred will be happy healthy pups. I do love my girl and that doesnt mean I just want cute pups.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hows Lucy and the pups doing


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Hope everything is well tottie


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, how are things going?


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya everyone.... 
Lucy is doing fantastic and so are the 6 puppies!! 
our smallest one Pumba has just hit 300 gram today! all feeding well & they can certainly motivate!!!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

above are Lucys litter

some of peppas litter attached - biggest one is now 978gram!!


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

just like to say once again a big thank you to everyone who helped and supported me :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look so gorgeous and it looks like mum is doing a good job.:thumbup: Blimey Peppa's pups looks huge


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh Rotti poopies, fantastic pics, bet they r keeping u busy


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

peppas are huge!!!!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Just imagine what your house will be like in a few weeks time ? ? ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Pamx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh gorgeous pics,happy moms and stunning pups!!
Glad all is going well.xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow glad alls going well Lovely photos beautiful puppies :thumbup:


----------

